# Beginner Cheese Smoker



## nate07 (Jul 9, 2017)

So this is my first time smoking cheese.. I honestly have no idea what I'm doing.. But I didn't know how to smoke my first butt, brisket or ribs either the first time.. The way I see it is you just gotta get out there and do it.. This forum has really helped giving me pointer to use.. 

Here it is going into the smoker 












image.jpeg



__ nate07
__ Jul 9, 2017


----------



## nate07 (Jul 9, 2017)

About 1 1/2 hours in.. I have no idea if I'm doing it right or not 













image.jpeg



__ nate07
__ Jul 9, 2017


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Jul 9, 2017)

looking like you are...  it's not melted yet...  so that's a good thing ...  what are you using for a smoke generator ??


----------



## nate07 (Jul 9, 2017)

I am using Apple chips


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Jul 9, 2017)

ok...  but how are you igniting them ??   on a separate burner and piping smoke in ??  what smoker are you using ??


----------



## nate07 (Jul 9, 2017)

I am using a MSE.. No mods.. I just put a pan of ice directly under the cheese.. Set my smoker on lowest temp and tried to regulate temps by opening and closing the door.. I was only able to get about 2 hours before the cheese started to melt.. So this is a learning curve for me.. Next time I will try on my Dyno Glo wide body  vertical offset


----------



## nate07 (Jul 9, 2017)

Does anyone know do you wrap the cheese right out of the smoker or let it cool a bit


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Jul 9, 2017)

so now comes the hard part...  waiting ...  it's best to vacuum seal...  if no vacuum sealer just wrap real tight with saran wrap and then in a zip lock baggie...  a 2 week minimum rest is the hard part ....  longer is better.... 

yea..  it's not the ideal part of year for cold smoking ... I would look into the mailbox mod and getting a pellet/sawdust tray from  http://www.amazenproducts.com/default.asp ...


----------



## nate07 (Jul 9, 2017)

Do I wrap it right out of the smoker or allow to cool? And do I pat dry them.. 

This is what I have..













image.jpeg



__ nate07
__ Jul 9, 2017


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 10, 2017)

nate07 said:


> Do I wrap it right out of the smoker or allow to cool? And do I pat dry them..
> 
> This is what I have..
> 
> ...


I always let mine air dry in the fridge overnight, then vac seal it.

Al


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Jul 10, 2017)

SmokinAl said:


> nate07 said:
> 
> 
> > Do I wrap it right out of the smoker or allow to cool? And do I pat dry them..
> ...




:yeahthat:


----------



## hawgrider (Jul 11, 2017)

nate07 said:


> Do I wrap it right out of the smoker or allow to cool? And do I pat dry them..
> 
> This is what I have..
> 
> ...


The above cheese got way too hot . It almost melted. When you smoke most cheese above the 80 degree mark the texture of the cheese changes and the oils rise to the surface.

In the short time I have been on this site I have seen a lot of bad advise on smoking cheese.

For quality smoked cheese you must keep the temp below 80 degrees.You must have a light colored white/ gray smoke not billowing blue heavy smoke.

Most all the cheese I smoke now I use only apple and cherry. If you use a stronger wood like hickory the smoke time needs to be cut way down. 

When using apple and cherry my smoking time never exceeds 7 hours and most is done in 4 to 5 hours for my tastes and expectations.

When the cheese is done always let cool at room temp for several hours before packaging or it will sweat if you put it in the refrigerator too soon and never squeeze it too tight in a vacuum sealer as this will squeeze the oils in the cheese to the surface. 

*The myth* that smoked cheese needs to mellow before its any good to eat *is just that a myth*!  If you use the correct light colored white/light gray smoke and not billowing dark heavy smoke your cheese should taste very good when it comes off the smoker. If you screwed up and smoked it with a heavy dark bellowing smoke then yes 6 months sitting open on your counter will mellow it out LMAO!  

Follow these simple rules and you will end up with some quality smoked cheese.


----------



## nate07 (Jul 11, 2017)

hawgrider said:


> The above cheese got way too hot . It almost melted. When you smoke most cheese above the 80 degree mark the texture of the cheese changes and the oils rise to the surface.
> 
> In the short time I have been on this site I have seen a lot of bad advise on smoking cheese.
> 
> ...



Yes I agreed with you that my cheese got to hot.. Really the only way I know to do things is just do them.. The way I see things is its not a failure as long as you learn something.. Thanks for the tips and information, I doubt my next attempt will be exactly right but I have learned so it will be better than my first attempt.


----------

